# What's Wrong with E-Cigarettes?



## Alex (9/5/17)

*Published on May 8, 2017*
Are e-cigarettes a safe alternative to cigarettes? Could they help millions of smokers quit smoking? If so, why would anti-tobacco activists oppose e-cigarettes? Get the truth about e-cigarettes in this short video.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/17)

Got this on facebook and it is a very nice little video. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Thanks for sharing @Alex 

I like it, short and to the point

Reactions: Like 1


----------

